

Ask HN: What is the best combination for a simple multiplayer game - unqualified

Hi,<p>I want to build a simple multiplayer game about stickman fight (no previous game development experience, no mobile native code experience)<p>Which technology should i choose for the best efficiency? Platforms : web,ios,android<p>I think i should choose html5,node.js,socket.io for web and i think i can build mobile versions via phonegap.<p>I am trying to find best solution for me (because of my experience), how does it sound?<p>Thanks.
======
coppolaemilio
If you have no experience don't try to start coding a multiplayer game. Start
with simple things and then you'll know what environment feels better for you.
If you want to start with multiplayer try to code a simple chat. If you can do
that then a pong clone, etc... Hugs!

~~~
unqualified
"If you want to start with multiplayer try to code a simple chat" ok, what is
your advice for choosing technology?

~~~
steveinator
Do you know Object Oriented methodologies? If so (or if you want to learn),
consider something like java or python. Are you coming from front end web?
Learn node.js, it will have the most transferable knowledge.

Find the best, clearest tutorials that lead you to something similar to what
you want to build, and use that tech. Personally, I'll use python/django for
my next webapps because I like the tutorials and the programming
style/environment. But I don't do games, and django probably isn't the best
game framework.

I'd definately use HTML5 for the front end, I love the api's and the skillset
is very valuable.

~~~
unqualified
Thanks, steveinator.

